# CCD paper under peer review



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*it's discussed in this month's New Yorker Magazine, 'Stung'*

you can read all about it at this link:

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/08/06/070806fa_fact_kolbert


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Why all the hush-hush?

What hush-hush? There are so many leaks, the bilge pumps are
overheating! The danger here is that "prior publication" would 
endanger the paper from being published in a legit journal, as
all journals want "an exclusive".

Some of it, perhaps all that can be said before publication is explained here: 
http://www.thedailygreen.com/2007/08/03/virus-and-human-greed-caused-bee-collapse/4745/

More is explained here: 
http://bee-quick.com/reprints/apis_bc.pdf

and here:
http://bee-quick.com/reprints/regs.pdf

and here: http://beealert.blackfoot.net/~beealert/ChemicalandBiologicalAnalysis.pdf

and here:
http://www.truthout.org/issues_06/042707EC.shtml


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks jim the other link didn't work so well for me...


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

jim fischer writes:
When you travel internationally, you need 9 hands — one hand to hold your boarding pass and passport, one for your shoes, one for your baggie with 3 ounces of shampoo and toothpaste, one for your cellphone, one for your laptop, one for your jacket, one for your belt, one for your coins and keys, and one to salute the flag as you approach the x-ray scanner. But bees? They glide effortlessly by the inspectors that inspect everything else from Japanese cars to Belgian Waffles. (Drug smugglers, arms smugglers, terrorists, and spies take note — you can likely smuggle anything inside a bee shipment.)

tecumseh replies:
dully noted... 

and while you were being poked, proded and xrayed and your bags were being ripped apart by some clumsy security dude in the terminal the 
'contraband' was being personally delivered to the belley of the ship by the ups dude.

ps... I also liked your other article in the green publication jim. keep up the good work and keep draggin'.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Jim, nice article. I presume there is a fix and hopefully the fix will get out there quick for those who need it most.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

*Viral M.O.*

Having an exact "point of entry" for a viral pathogen is certainly tidy!
However, we experienced a syndrome with colonies in the Fall 2000 and
Winter 2001 not unlike CCD. We used stock (queens and bees) from one
of the "points of entry" areas in the US. Although our syndrome was not
exactly identical to CCD, there were many similarities, and we theorized
we had some viral outbreak aggravated via Varroa (we were not treating
these colonies).

Utilizing the hypothesis that the importation of bees after 2002
introduced viral strains associated with CCD, we must have had a pathogen
other than them. However, viral strains commonly cross or re-assort:
perhaps the viral strains from the 2002 stock importations, crossed
with what was already in the viral background at "points of entry"
and resultant strains were the foundations for the virus soon to be
associated with CCD.

More fodder for the brain box.

Adam Finkelstein
[email protected]


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Great article Jim, thanks for all the links. So the next step in this will probably be that bayer buys the intelectual rights and comes up with a wonder drug at 10/treatment per hive. If that happens I'm going postal!!!


----------

